# [SOLVED] fan mod/fan controller



## silvergoat (Feb 20, 2010)

I just bought a case that came with a "Tri-Cool" (I think it's Cooler Master Antec) fan that has three settings on a plug that hangs from it- I don't like having to open the case to control the noise so I want to wire it to my fan controller.

What effect will the fan speed switch have on the fan if I wire it to my fan controller without any other changes?

I'd rather not cut and solder anything, but I will if I have to.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: fan mod/fan controller*

Hello silvergoat,

If you connect the fan to the controller, you need to set the fan's switch to the high setting. The fan controller works by altering the current to the fan. The high setting is full current. Then use the fan controller to alter the speed of the fans.


----------



## silvergoat (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: fan mod/fan controller*

Thanks gavinzach!

Just transferred my stuff from a Lian Li case to a cheaper (but more tailored for my needs) Antec 300 and I'm excited to finish putting it together.....this just made my final steps a whole lot easier.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: fan mod/fan controller*

In the future, you could always do this with your Tri-cools. This one is an Antec Sonata III case.


----------

